# BAck to Nature Slim Background



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

I tried to get these in the UK but was told there would be a five week wait for a delivery and they would cost in excess of £50 each plus postage , I found these on eBay and had them shipped from Germany in 4 days at a cost of £130 in total , i think they look very good out of the tank and can not wait to start and redo my 5foot 100 gallon tank

In the box









And on the floor together


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I like those, what seller did you buy them from??? Make sure and pre wash them.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

this was the sell i bought from 
(Please PM for seller info)


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Look great. How long is each section.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi 
each section is 50cm wide by 55cm high , they very between about 12mm to 25mm thick, i am gradually getting my tank stripped down so once i start installing i will do a write up with photo's


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool, it should look nice. I purchased a paper background of rocks. Much cheaper and easier install. I have had a paper background before but they was all plain, this one looks like a rock wall, so we'll see. Got it from Ebay.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

I had 3 day to work on my tank its a 60" long x 24" high x18" deep and holds 100 gallons, i re-homed some fish and stripped the tank out , i jet washed the rocks i had bought from the garden center and a good clean of the tank and i was ready to dry fit the back ground. I run 2 eheim 2080 filters with 4 inlets and 2 outlets one of the outlets has a hydor inline heater i have just bought which i had to place on the background , both outlets run diy spraybars and one of the outlets has a hydor inline heater that i had i just bought

i did this by using some long 16mm and 22mm pipe clips and nylon penny washers

















once i had dry fitted and sorted out the clips i used aquarium sealant to stick the back ground sections in place and held them with pieces of wood









i fitted the 3 sections and left to cure for 16 hours before filling and rinsing 3 times .

I then had my rustic slate on the lounge floor and worked out where to place the rocks









once the wife was happy with the placement these where then placed in the tank and then 60lbs of pool filter sand, water was then added and hopefully it will not be long to cycle as the filters had only been turned of for 3 days









the large rock on the left i got of eBay for £6 which was a bargain, its a resin material made by http://aqua-maniac.com/


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice job, good call on the clips for the filter intakes. Tank is looking good!


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks,I have added a few small pieces of slate to the sand which has improved the look


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

:thumb: Looks nice


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

thanks


----------

